

Show HN:company-internal community with just 2 files to install - Databay
http://devels.databay.de/?p=89

======
Databay
How about running a company-internal community for you and your employees just
by copying 2 PHP-files onto your webserver. You do not need any database or
other components. Use every shared host or one of your local (l)a(m)p-servers.
Aktually you just need an php-enabled server. No MySQL, and it does not need
to be linux. Maybe you just install it on your working-Windows-machine using
XAMPP.

